# hello i want to know the steps of taking kuwait pcc from india for canadian migration



## anu1 (Oct 12, 2010)

hello viewers,

i have applied for canadian migration. I am from India. for 1 year i were in Kuwait. So for migration process kuwait pcc is must. I want to get advice from some one who was in my same position before migrating to canada. Advice me on how to start and steps to the end of getting kuwait pcc in india.

Thanking you in Adance


----------

